#  Krankenpflege >   Narbenpflege / MTC Cross Tape? / Massage? >

## Anja_

Hallo,
ich habe eine ca. 10cm lange, evtl. 1cm Tiefe Narbe von einer Schnittwunde am Unterarm, untere Seite.
Die Narbe ist jetzt 6 Wochen alt, ist gut verheilt. 
Schmerzen habe ich keine, es ziept nur, wenn ich nicht regelmäßig eincreme. Dann bilden sich so kleine Risse auf der Narbenoberfläche. 
Die sichtbare Narbe ist 0,5cm breit und etwas wulstig, leicht erhöht.
Sie sieht nicht schön aus, und ich habe Angst, dass ich in Zukunft in meiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt sein könnte. (...und dann vielleicht mal was einreißen oder wieder aufreißen könnte...?) *
Was mache ich nun mit dieser Narbe?*
- 2 Narbenceme aus der Apotheke jucken, jetzt nehme ich Babyöl u.ä.
- Sollte ich die Narbe massieren? Aber wie? Von der Narbe weg oder zur Narbe hin...?
- Kann ich einfach 2-3 Stück Cross Tapes ( http://www.fysiotape.nl/DE/CrossTaping%20crosstape-crosstaping/ ) auf die Narbe kleben? Es soll ja auch bei Narben angewendet werden, weil es die Ober- von der Unterhaut löst (oder so ähnlich).
Aber ist es dann gut für die obere Narbenhaut, wenn dort was draufklebt und ich es nicht mehr eincremen kann?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
wenn die Narbe geschlossen ist, reicht normales Babyöl aus. Du kannst in der Apotheke auch Rotöl kaufen, es hat zusätzlich einen heilenden Effekt. Das ist aber etwas teurer, kann den genauen Preis jetzt nicht sagen.
Das Cross-Taping ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn du den Arm oft bewegst. Die Muskeln wirken dann schon auf das Bindegewebe ein.
Massieren kannst du ebenfalls: mit leichtem Druck, der angenehm sein soll und nicht schmerzt. Kreisende Bewegungen zur Narbe hin, mit dem Daumen die Narbe zur Seite drücken (nicht ziehen), kannst auch mit dem Daumen auf der Narbe der Länge nach ausstreichen (mit Öl, nur bei geschlossener Narbe).
Weiß nicht ob die Möglichkeit für dich infrage kommt: sehr unschöne oder schlecht verheilte Narben kann man auch chirurgisch korrigieren lassen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## malni

ich würde es mit gelöscht Salbe versuchen. Hat meine ganzen Narben entstört und weich gemacht, hilft wirklich. Ansonsten mal auf apm-penzel.de schauen und einen Therapeut in Deiner Nähe suchen, der kann Dir die Narbe auch entstören. Ich habe vorher nicht an Energetic etc geglaubt, aber seit ich meine Narben wieder anfassen kann und u.a. nachts durchschlafe, finde ich diese Möglichkeit super.

----------


## Rutenbart

:s_thumbup: gelöscht und APM (Entstörung durch einen APM-Therapeuten oder Akupunkteur) ist bestens zu empfehlen. :s_thumbup:

----------


## spokes

ich hänge mich mal an diesen Thread an.   
Die Naht ist nun 19 Tage alt und geschlossen. Hin und wieder juckt, brennt und schmerzt die Narbe. Wie kann ich diese pflegen, damit eine Linderung eintritt? zZ massiere ich sie immer wieder. Nutze zur Hautpflege eine Pflegelotion einer Firma, welche ihren Sitz in Boppard/Rhein hat.

----------

